# Equine Vets



## _GG_ (8 July 2013)

A friends niece is looking for an equine vet to do work experience with.

Ay suggestions for EVs in the North West?


----------



## ATrueClassAct (8 July 2013)

Where abouts north west? 
Ill just list the ones I know/used 

Simon Constable Vets Manchester way
Agnew Equine -Staffordshire area
Wright and Morton- cheshire area
Knox and Devlin(though more farm animal/small animal)- Early Derbyshire 
Then there is Oakhill which are Preston way but cover all the way Upto places like Rochdale etc 

Hope this is some help!


----------



## _GG_ (8 July 2013)

ATrueClassAct said:



			Where abouts north west? 
Ill just list the ones I know/used 

Simon Constable Vets Manchester way
Agnew Equine -Staffordshire area
Wright and Morton- cheshire area
Knox and Devlin(though more farm animal/small animal)- Early Derbyshire 
Then there is Oakhill which are Preston way but cover all the way Upto places like Rochdale etc 

Hope this is some help!
		
Click to expand...

That is fabtastic...chocolate cake if you want it


----------



## LovesCobs (8 July 2013)

Ashbrooks, allostock knutsford and Hamptons Malpas (Hamptons has a small pet section and a seperate side for equine and farm animal)


----------



## ATrueClassAct (8 July 2013)

Woo! Cake!!  haha. Hope your niece gets some good work experience! 
(if she goes to Agnew she'll likely see my pony, we always have the students etc with old lady!)


----------



## _GG_ (8 July 2013)

Not my niece...a friend off a motorbike forum. Thanks so much both of you.

Should be up there myself in the next few months so if you hear of any rural lettings that accept extremely well behaved dogs and somewhere close for the horses please let me know. No idea what area yet but as I can work from pretty much anywhere, we can kind of make our lives fit around the right place.


----------



## BlairandAzria (9 July 2013)

Orrell and Davies are Warrington way


----------



## _GG_ (9 July 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			Orrell and Davies are Warrington way
		
Click to expand...

Thank you x


----------



## BlairandAzria (9 July 2013)

Also brown moss and rose cottage cover cheshire way.


----------



## debbielinder (10 July 2013)

Best vet in the north west, phoebe Davies now works for Gillivers they have a website with all their Info, gillivervet.co.uk she is spot on wouldn't use anyone else


----------



## BlairandAzria (11 July 2013)

Did she used to work for Steve orrell, Debbie? If so I agree I really liked her


----------



## debbielinder (11 July 2013)

Yes she was his business partner but left to have a baby works for Gillivers now she's the only vet my horse likes


----------



## _GG_ (11 July 2013)

Thank you Debbielinder


----------



## debbielinder (11 July 2013)

Not a problem I can get u there number? But you have to ask for phoebe specifically


----------



## _GG_ (11 July 2013)

debbielinder said:



			Not a problem I can get u there number? But you have to ask for phoebe specifically
		
Click to expand...

Thank you...my friends niece has arranged work experience at a riding school as their insurance is set up to cover which I said the vets might not be...and weren't as it transpires she is only 12. 

I will probably ask you for info when I move up with the girls though


----------

